# pt111 sights



## albinorhino (Dec 21, 2007)

are tru glo sights available for the millenium pro series guns because the problem is that the sights are dove tails


----------



## boogerman (Jan 1, 2008)

not sure about trueglow, but Williams firesights are available.


----------

